# XML  mit Javascript bearbeiten



## janosch (13. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Aufgabe bekommen die wie folgt  aussieht.
Aus einer gegeben DTD Datei sollen wir eine XML Datei mit ein Paar Daten erzeugen. Nachdem wir dies gemacht haben sollen wir diese XML Datei mittels Javascript in ein HTML File umwandeln in dem die Daten sortiert sind z.B. sollen
Orte,PLZ, Strassen jeweils  in einer Spalte aufgeliestet werden(eventuel mit einer kleinen sortier funktion ).Meine Frage ist jetzt wie kann ich eine XML Datei mit Hilfe von Javascript in ein HTML File transverieren und somit die Daten Browsergerecht aufarbeiten(ohne CSS bzw. XSLT ). Kennt jemand eine Tut. dafür oder kann mir jemand anhand eines Kleinen Beispiels zeigen wie so was geht ?


mfg janosch


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (16. Juni 2004)

Hi,

hab ein paar links für dich 

Der klassiker - sehr gut gemacht: http://www.quirksmode.org/index.html?/dom/importxml.html
Sehr "einfach": http://www.codehouse.com/javascript/scripts/cjl/load_xml_document/
"Tutorial": http://www.howtocreate.co.uk/tutorials/jsexamples/importingXML.html
JS XML Parser: http://xmljs.sourceforge.net/


bye


----------



## janosch (16. Juni 2004)

mein Held       BIG THX

mfg janosch


----------

